# Taking buserelin and going abroad... where do I put them?



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi,
We are sue to start d/reg on 25th Feb,( yipeeee cant wait as I really dislike needles ) We are due to go to Sweden on 4th March... 
Q Where to I put the drugs & needles. I do not want to pack the sharps box. Has anyone else done this ? 
Any advice welcome. 
I was thinking of getting a toothbrush holder to store the spent needles and bringing them back home to dispose of. Does this sound plausible.. How big are the needle?
BTW, clinic will give me a letter to say they are prescribed and needed.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Spanner,

Usually meds etc.. you would carry in your hand luggage with the covering letter. Check the airline policy on needles though as I can't remember if you can take them in hand luggage or not (mind you you'll need them if you were diabetic so you probably can!)

Personally I would take the sharps box with me to ensure they were safely disposed of. Would your clinic give you a smaller sharps box to take with you? The needles themselves are pretty small but with daily injections they soon mount up in the box!

All the best for treatment and hope the trip to Sweden goes well  

Maz x


----------

